# Home owners insurance & GSDs.



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you pay more for home owners insurance because you own a GSD? I'm just curious because my mother-in-law (also my landlord) says its probably going to go up because we got Bella recently.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

No and I have 5.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

yes and no..only because i asked to have a added clause on dog bites because i own and foster dogs..that way if someone comes over and gets bit im a little more covered...i dont remember the exact numbers..but i think its like i have an extra $100,000 and it costs me maybe a extra $30 or 40 a year


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> yes and no..only because i asked to have a added clause on dog bites because i own and foster dogs..that way if someone comes over and gets bit im a little more covered...i dont remember the exact numbers..but i think its like i have an extra $100,000 and it costs me maybe a extra $30 or 40 a year


 On that note, am I liable if someone breaks in my house one day, and Bella bites them? Or is it like If I shot them myself? (not liable)


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

ive heard of it happening..although i cant say if its true or not...in my case i asked for it mainly for my fosters...what if i had a foster and a adopter came by and for some odd reason the foster bit them...or if the oil man came without telling me and my dogs were out back im pretty sure he would get bit...for me it was just piece of mind...i do know of alot of places that will not rent to you if you own a GSD


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I really don't like how liability for dogs is handled over here. In Germany I had a special liability insurance just for dogs. I was insured for about 10 MILLION EUROS and paid like 10 Euros a month for the coverage. Over here, you pay around a 100 dollars per month and you are insured for ridiculous 100 000 dollars....through renters or homeowners. 

I never had to use my liability insurance but it's just giving you peace of mind to have it, in case something does happen. 

I know I could get it through the SV again but I have to find out if they even insure me since I am a resident in the US now. :/


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

yes, you can be sued if someone breaks into your home and gets bit by your dog. If they have a good lawyer, you are screwed.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

wyominggrandma....not true. Especially in Texas.

My step dad is a lawyer in houston and one type of case he handles is dog bite cases...he works for the insurance companies.

Any dog bite off leash/ at a dog park/ loose dog/ biting a guest at the home *IS* going to cause you to lose.

However, he had a recent case where someone broke into the home and went into the kids room where the pitbull slept, and the dog bit him and he had to get stitches in his leg....clear cut, no ifs and or buts, the owners were not liable in any way.

But, if someone reaches over your fence and gets their hand bit, you can be liable. (they could argue you knew your dog could bite and you knew a person could reach over the fence but you did nothing to stop it)

Each case is completely different. My step dad always says the worse thing you can do in law is ASSUME.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Meter men and lawn men getting bit will also cause you to lose.....because the dog should know a clear threat vs an innocent person....and if it doesn't it shouldn't be left in the backyard unattended.

Now if the meter man came at an unscheduled time and had to jump the fence to get in your backyard, the lawsuit completely changes.

It varies state by state also. Texas is the least likely place you will lose if your dog bites an intruder (not guest)


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Why do people put up beware of dog signs if they're useless in preventing lawsuits?


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

My grandparents went up because they had a rottweiler. When my parents first bought our house we had a rottweiler. They asked if we had any dogs and if so what breeds. We said we had no dog. The three months our rottweiler went back to my grandparents because he couldn't deal with living in town. Our insurance would have went up if we said we had a rottweiler. My cousins also went up because he has 2 pit bulls.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Our homeowners and car insurance is through USAA and I think it's decent. Its above 90 but below a 100 Dollars per month. It includes three German Shepherds.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

In reference to the signs, some places require them, some places if you put them up you are admitting you have a "bad" dog. It depends on your local ordinances. Some places your dog actually has to bite someone for it to be considered an attack, some places all they have to do is jump up and _scratch_ someone for it to be considered an attack. The later is the case in one of the areas we work, and I am really really careful when we do demos to keep an eye on people approaching the dogs. The dogs are very social, but quite often people are not and do REALLY stupid things.

Our insurance company never asked, but when I was looking around for quotes, there were several that had online information surveys, and after the dog section a screen came up that said something like 'sorry we can't insure you'. Liberty Mutual had a nice long list of "dangerous" dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

State Farm is usually good (though we dumped them after they dumped my parents who were in FL at the time with 30+ years of no claims and in a sturdy home that survived several cat 3 hurricanes with no problems). We have Travelers and that is good. I am always up front that I have German Shepherds.


----------



## blueoctgal (Jun 6, 2012)

When I changed companies I was honest when they asked if I had a dog and according to my agent, GSD's and PB's have a bad rap and they charged more. When I got my new little guy my breeder said that if I work from home he can be considered as business deduction in security but I haven't said anything to the agent yet


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Guess it depends on where you are and the insurance company. I dropped one after having them for years and years, when all of a sudden they said, "get rid of your dogs or your insurance is going up sky high"..They continue to bug me to come back to them, but no way.

The insurance I switched to, asked what if any breeds of dogs I have, and it hasn't been an issue on the breeds.

Here, if someone is breaking into my house and a dog nails them, the dog is not going to be held responsible.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I have USAA and there is nothing about dangerous pets listed in the homeowners policy. Infact, just looking over it, the only mention of animals is that it covers damage caused my animals in your care.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

dgray said:


> Do you pay more for home owners insurance because you own a GSD? I'm just curious because my mother-in-law (also my landlord) says its probably going to go up because we got Bella recently.


Yes, I pay I think $50 more per year, per GSD. However we use a small local company that only insures educators so we get such a good rate (on home and auto) that it's still cheaper than using a bigger name company with much less coverage and higher deductible. The company we use has added charges for any sort of "risk", they aren't singling out GSDs (for example a trampoline, a pool, certain types of fencing, certain house materials, a boat, an ATV on the property, etc). I think we pay about $650 a year for the home and $75/mo for two vehicles.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I have Travelers through Geico, they have both dogs listed. When we changed to them from the previous company, our rate actually dropped a couple hundred per year.

As far as signs, we have 'Dog on Premises' posted on all 4 sides of fence. My understanding is the 'Beware of Dog' opens you up to further liability because it refers to you believing you have a dangerous dog. That is just going by what the guy said that came out to do the inspection when we changed ins company. He did pictures of the sign and measured the fence etc.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We have USAA and they dont have any problems with the dogs. The animals are covered. I have a 'Dog on Premisis' sign in my front door. That way people know the dogs are here but thats all it says. Its not a Beware of Dog sign which can be used as a "YOU KNOW YOU HAVE A DANGEROUS DOG!" Its very simple and to the point. My dogs are here. All you need to know. BUT from everything i've read on the ordinances in my area and back home, if someone breaks into my home and my dogs go after them, theres nothing the intruder can do to me for it because HE was trespassing and not an invited guest. It really depends on where you are. Back home we have the Make My Day law. Basically if someone breaks into my house and I shoot them, I was legally allowed to do so because I felt my life was in danger from the intruder. The basic idea if the same if my dog goes after an intruder.


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

I'm in the insurance business and many companies will not write NEW BUSINESS
for customers with gsd as well as the other well known dogs on their hit list..

In my state (Pa) if you buy a GSD after you took out a policy with a company that restricts those dogs they cannot cancel your policy..But if you want to take a new policy out and have a gsd they don't have to take you..

(I have a policy with a company that will not write new business for people who own
gsd..I had the company before i had my dog and before they restricted them.)

Dog bits account for the top 3 in the claims for most insurance companies.

Sadly i have a customer right now that is being sued because their gsd bit a neighbor.
So far the pay out is at $5,000. and is still open.

I don't know about every state as i can only write insurance in Pa.
But i'm sure with dog bites increasing in this country they will all soon take measures
to either increase rates for customers with certain dogs or Not write them at all!

I love GSD and its so sad that many people who own them don't train them or buy 
dogs that just are not fit to be pets. 

GSD get a really bad rap!! SAD!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The "Beware of Dog" sign thing sounds mostly like a myth. I've never seen an actual case where the sign itself was the reason someone lost a case. If you have a GSD on your property you are liable for the dog's actions whether you have a sign or not. If your dog is secure and you have followed every rule/regulation regarding how animals are to be contained (depends on where you live) then the sign itself is incidental.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not really dog related, but my grandpa was fixing up an old warehouse or some kind of building, and someone snuck in during the night. He fell down a flight of stairs and broke his arm. Sued my grandpa and WON because there was no banister. 
Given, this was a really long time ago, but I hope those laws have changed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My mom has a GSD and her insurance co. sold her policy to another and they wanted to charge her more because of her dog, but her agent had gsd ownership grandfathered in. So what others have said held true for her...new policies can charge more. We also have USAA which doesn't discriminate, however, we sent them copies of Stosh's STAR Puppy and CGC certificate just in case


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

We are buying a house and are going through State Farm. The house insurance had nothing to do with the GSD we will be getting. It is simply covered under the umbrella policy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When we purchased our house the State Farm agent asked about dogs. We told them about our pack (at the time - 4 GSDs, 1 Cocker and 1 Corgi mix) and asked if it was going to be a problem.

They said GSDs were not on their 'list' so we were ok. I asked what if the breed was added to their list at some time in the future?

The agent said that they go to the home and evaluate the dogs if the breed is on their list. If the owner can show that the dog is not a danger and they have control - there's no problems.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

I understand that beware of dog signs show an owner knows their dog is territorial/protective. I thought the whole purpose was to warn people away.....a you've been warned if you enter it's at your own risk thing. Is there another sign, different wording perhaps, that would legally protect a dog owner? Businesses put up statements that legally protect them....for example laundry mats say things like we're not responsible for lost or stolen clothing. Also, why wouldn't an insurance company see a guard/protection dog as a security measure? While it's true an idiot that ignores a sign can be bitten, having a guard/protection dog also reduces the chance of being robbed. Don't some homeowners policies cover theft?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> I understand that beware of dog signs show an owner knows their dog is territorial/protective. I thought the whole purpose was to warn people away.....a you've been warned if you enter it's at your own risk thing. Is there another sign, different wording perhaps, that would legally protect a dog owner? Businesses put up statements that legally protect them....for example laundry mats say things like we're not responsible for lost or stolen clothing. Also, why wouldn't an insurance company see a guard/protection dog as a security measure? While it's true an idiot that ignores a sign can be bitten, having a guard/protection dog also reduces the chance of being robbed. Don't some homeowners policies cover theft?


Like I said I am not convinced that a BEWARE OF DOG sign is all that bad. Can anyone show *any* proof of this? Not just "someone once told me that....." Does this have any precedent in court?

Bottom line is your dog is your liability regardless of what your sign says and if you have one or not. I don't have a BEWARE OF DOG sign but if my dog bites my guest I'm still in deep doo-doo.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

No, but my home owners insurance said that if I had a Rottweiler, Chow, Pitbull, Akita, Wolf Hybrid or anything mixed with any of those breeds then they could not insure me.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

You know what, I never even thought about this! We are insured with State Farm here in Canada ... we just got a renewed home insurance policy, so I must go take a look at the terms now.


----------



## alexandertaylor (Jul 7, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> I really don't like how liability for dogs is handled over here. In Germany I had a special liability insurance just for dogs. I was insured for about 10 MILLION EUROS and paid like 10 Euros a month for the coverage. Over here, you pay around a 100 dollars per month and you are insured for ridiculous 100 000 dollars....through renters or homeowners.
> 
> I never had to use my liability insurance but it's just giving you peace of mind to have it, in case something does happen.
> 
> I know I could get it through the SV again but I have to find out if they even insure me since I am a resident in the US now. :/


 Yes, you can be charged in situation when someone breaks into your home as well as gets bite by your dog. However, if they have a good lawyer, you are screwed.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

alexandertaylor said:


> Yes, you can be charged in situation when someone breaks into your home as well as gets bite by your dog. However, if they have a good lawyer, you are screwed.


That's a pretty broad statement to make. It is 100% state law and local law dependent. 

Here in NC there are plenty of safeguard laws to ensure the victim is not held liable in the event of a break in. It varies greatly by state until the federal government steps in and screws with it, which they have yet to do so far.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My local AC told me to not use a beware of dog sign, to use a NO trespassing sign, Of course you can hang any type of sign with say, a gsd on it, that type of thing which may dissuade someone along with the NO Trespassing.

No Trespassing is just that, you trespass, you could be breaking a law..

I've never read of any court related cases involving a Beware of Dog sign.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Up until very recently, we had all our insurance with USAA and had been with USAA forever. When we moved a couple years ago and were insuring the new house, the USAA rep asked if we had a dog. After answering the questions, I was informed that GSDs are on USAA's "list" (although malinois, dutch shepherds, etc. are not - I threw numerous breeds at them). Because we had a GSD, we were deemed higher risk even though our dog had no bite history. Thus, we had to be insured through a USAA subsidiary at higher rates. This ticked me off but we stayed with USAA, largely because we had always had USAA. 

Very recently, we refinanced our house. During that process, the mortgage broker politely inferred that our homeowners insurance premium seemed high. As a result, a contacted a friend who is an insurance broker. We received a quote from Travelers that was over 50% less than USAA for equivalent coverage. Moreover, Travelers did not care that we had a GSD and another on the way. While I was at it, I asked for a quote on my auto insurance. That quote - also from Travelers - came in 25% less than USAA. USAA would not budge on their pricing. 

In sum, bye bye USAA!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

We have State Farm and our agent told us that there is no breed restriction,but they have the right to deny you for new insurance if
they think your dogs' behavior is aggressive. I don't know what they 
classify as aggression,but we didn't have any problems when they came
to the house. My agent actually has two GSD and a Catahoula.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

We have some kind of new dog laws around here. I use to have the Beware sign hanging up......but now with the new law, if your dog is considered and classified as dangerous.....you have to by law hang the Beware sign up.

So I changed our sign. Now the sign just says Patroled by German Shepherd security....with a picture of a GSD.

I have allstate. I was paying 425 a year for homeowners......but over the last 4 yrs....it is now 800 a year. No claims ever. No one ever asked if we had dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

jmdjack said:


> Up until very recently, we had all our insurance with USAA and had been with USAA forever. When we moved a couple years ago and were insuring the new house, the USAA rep asked if we had a dog. After answering the questions, I was informed that GSDs are on USAA's "list" (although malinois, dutch shepherds, etc. are not - I threw numerous breeds at them). Because we had a GSD, we were deemed higher risk even though our dog had no bite history. Thus, we had to be insured through a USAA subsidiary at higher rates. This ticked me off but we stayed with USAA, largely because we had always had USAA.
> 
> Very recently, we refinanced our house. During that process, the mortgage broker politely inferred that our homeowners insurance premium seemed high. As a result, a contacted a friend who is an insurance broker. We received a quote from Travelers that was over 50% less than USAA for equivalent coverage. Moreover, Travelers did not care that we had a GSD and another on the way. While I was at it, I asked for a quote on my auto insurance. That quote - also from Travelers - came in 25% less than USAA. USAA would not budge on their pricing.
> 
> In sum, bye bye USAA!


I don't know. We bought a house in Spring 2011 and the USAA Agent came by to see the dogs and the house. We have three GSD's and USAA had absolutely no issues with it. Maybe your Agent was misinformed?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

My homeowners insurance does not cover dogs at all. I have to buy a separate dog liability policy. My home is a duplex (we own both sides) so most normal homeowners companies won't touch it now. For a long time we had Kemper Insurance and it covered the dogs but after they pulled out of our county I haven't found any that will cover dogs. I do have a Caution: Bad Dog sign on each gate and I don't leave my dog outside alone so that's about all I can do.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> I don't know. We bought a house in Spring 2011 and the USAA Agent came by to see the dogs and the house. We have three GSD's and USAA had absolutely no issues with it. Maybe your Agent was misinformed?


All I know is my experience. I did not have a home visit from a USAA rep. This was done over the phone and was part of a script of questions (USAA subsequently sent out an inspector to determine the "replacement value" of my home). The USAA rep specifically asked if I had a dog and then what kind. I remember the conversation because I grilled the rep on what dogs were and were not included and she stated that she did not agree with the policy, but it was a policy. I was not refused insurance because I had a GSD, I simply had to pay more. Having the GSD also affected my umbrella policy. Perhaps it is state-specific? 

In any event, as I noted earlier, I have switched insurers after investigating and discovering that I could obtain equivalent homeowners and auto coverage for significantly less. I wish I would have done so earlier because when I say significant, I do not mean just a few hundred bucks a year.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah, don't think it's State Specific. We got the renters while we were overseas and had no issue with the Umbrella Policy at all. I must say that we paid more overseas simply because of the car. Since we are in the US it's about a 100 Dollars less in insurance cost and we had no issues with the dogs either. Not sure how much you generally pay per month but I think anything underneath a 100 Dollars is not bad at all. 

I know another lady had major issues with her insurance and to find something with her GSD's.


----------

